# Deca Recovery Experiences



## GMO (Mar 8, 2011)

As some of you know, I am looking at running Deca in my next cycle.  I haven't ran this compound in close to ten years, when I was in my twenties and invincible.

Now, in my mid-thirties, I am a little put off by all of the negative feedback regarding deca and recovery time.  Many complain of libido problems and low test levels for a few months after completing a cycle that includes Deca....this even after PCT.

Rather than relying on info from other boards and such, I wanted to hear it from my bros on this board.

Any experiences good or bad would be appreciated...


----------



## maxbrokeneck (Mar 8, 2011)

my very first cycle was deca only. not saying it was a good idea, however, libido shutdown wasnt that bad. It was 250 milligrams weeks 1-5, 500 milligrams weeks 6-12 and I didn't have any erectile problems at all until week 5. After that, my erections were at about 60%, I could get it up but I had to concentrate. Everything came back down to normal, clomid as my pct and kept a good portion of my gains. Deca has been in every cycle since, and with test there's almost no change in libido. I think the sexual shutdown effects of deca are GREATLY exaggerated.


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 8, 2011)

bumping for personal interest.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 8, 2011)

Main thing to remember is to keep test AT LEAST 2:1.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Mar 8, 2011)

Call me nuts, and i was curious about this myself... What if you ran your cycle for 16 weeks consisting of Test and HCG... and the deca for say the first 8.  Would this maybe help bring your natty test levels back in the last 8 weeks?  



Deca will most likely diminish your HPTA


----------



## oufinny (Mar 8, 2011)

In for some more info, I have been looking into Deca as something to consider adding in the future as well and the bro-science is not helping me decide anything.  All I have consistently heard is run test 2:1 and issues of Deca dick are a non-issue (with HCG on cycle), as for recovery after I can't help you.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 8, 2011)

I think that either way when you take any AAS you are going to have HPTA shutdown.  Yes some are slightly worse than others but either way after your body realizes that it no longer needs to produce as much test because your body is flooded, you are going to have shutdown.  Studies administering 100mg per week of Nandrolone decanoate for 6 weeks have demonstrated an approximate 57% reduction in serum testosterone levels during therapy.  At a doseage of 300mg per week, this reduction reached 70%.  It is believed that the progestational activity of nandrolone notably contributes to the suppression of testosterone synthesis during useage, which can be marked in spite of a low tendency for estrogen conversion.  Without the intervention of testosterone stimulating substances testosterone levels should return to normal within 2-6 months after the useage is halted. Though I am yet to experience this drug myself ( this is subject to change in the next couple of months), on paper this drug seems to be only slightly worse than testosterone for the HPTA.  This being said everyone is different so this will probably vary somewhat person to person.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 8, 2011)

Good shit^. 



Im in too. NPP is in my future. I'm hoping the HCG will bring me back with no problems.


----------



## GMO (Mar 9, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I think that either way when you take any AAS you are going to have HPTA shutdown.  Yes some are slightly worse than others but either way after your body realizes that it no longer needs to produce as much test because your body is flooded, you are going to have shutdown.  Studies administering 100mg per week of Nandrolone decanoate for 6 weeks have demonstrated an approximate 57% reduction in serum testosterone levels during therapy.  At a doseage of 300mg per week, this reduction reached 70%.  It is believed that the progestational activity of nandrolone notably contributes to the suppression of testosterone synthesis during useage, which can be marked in spite of a low tendency for estrogen conversion.  Without the intervention of testosterone stimulating substances testosterone levels should return to normal within 2-6 months after the useage is halted. Though I am yet to experience this drug myself ( this is subject to change in the next couple of months), on paper this drug seems to be only slightly worse than testosterone for the HPTA.  This being said everyone is different so this will probably vary somewhat person to person.



That's good info TBG and exactly why I am looking for real-life experiences.  I have read numerous conflicting articles about Deca and recovery, but they all agreed that Deca, because of the cumulative effect of its long ester, will delay recovery.  I've read posts on other boards where people were not recovered even after several months, but who knows if they did their PCT right, ran HCG, etc.

I know that a lot of people on this board have used deca, so I am hoping for some first-hand experiences...

Sloppy -  I am curious to see as well whether this problem is isolated to the long-estered decanoate and doesn't apply to the npp, as it leaves the body quicker and does not have quite the cumulative effect because of the shorter half-life.

Hopefully, CT, HeavyIron and some of the other vets will weight in on this issue as well...


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 9, 2011)

GMO said:


> That's good info TBG and exactly why I am looking for real-life experiences.  I have read numerous conflicting articles about Deca and recovery, but they all agreed that Deca, because of the cumulative effect of its long ester, will delay recovery.  I've read posts on other boards where people were not recovered even after several months, but who knows if they did their PCT right, ran HCG, etc.
> 
> I know that a lot of people on this board have used deca, so I am hoping for some first-hand experiences...
> 
> ...



I am currently running Deca Due to finish in 5 weeks.
Will be Blasting myself with HCG for 5 weeks before PCT.
Will be sure to post up blood results and tell you guys how the recovery was.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 9, 2011)

Deca is a L-O-N-G estered pain in the ass.  IF you do PCT it's going to take you a good 6-8 weeks to recover seeing that you're going to have to wait 3 weeks just to start the PCT while the esters are clearing.  Deca kicks the sh$t out of the HPTA as well.  One study I was reading showed that one injection of 250mg is enough to shut a person down immediately.

Here's what I would do (and I feel as if i'm CONSTANTLY repeating this same thing over and over) NPP.  Here are the simple reasons why:

1.  It kicks in in days NOT weeks.
2.  Mg per mg it is stronger than deca.
3.  You can start your PCT sooner (3-5 days after the NPP ester clears)
4.  You don't have to dose it ED, EOD is fine.  Slin pin method works wonders here.
5.  99.9% of people don't bloat all to hell on it.

You're still going to have to run pramipexole throughout the entire cycle but so what, the strength that comes with it is second to none.

As far as joint relief.....I've never received those benefits from deca or NPP, this doesn't mean you won't.

Good luck.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 9, 2011)

CT, 

Im pretty sure we are talking about NPP here. I know GMO didn't specify it in the first post but I was under the impression that NPP is what he is using this cycle because he didn't want to run it that long.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> CT,
> 
> Im pretty sure we are talking about NPP here. I know GMO didn't specify it in the first post but I was under the impression that NPP is what he is using this cycle because he didn't want to run it that long.


 
I thought we were taking about deca(as in the 'deca'nate ester)?  I really am curious on how much easier recovery would be with NPP vs Deca.

It NPP would obviously clear faster which would allow you to start pct sooner, but I wonder if the recovery would be any faster otherwise?

CT, you're saying to shoot NPP with a slin pin?


----------



## GMO (Mar 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> CT,
> 
> Im pretty sure we are talking about NPP here. I know GMO didn't specify it in the first post but I was under the impression that NPP is what he is using this cycle because he didn't want to run it that long.




No, I did mean Decanoate, hence "Deca".  I was just curious about all of the conflicting info out there on recovery.  If I do choose Nandrolone, it will most def be NPP.  At this point however, I am considering other compounds.

CT, I like your idea of running d-bol at the end rather than winstrol and will be looking into this as well.  

Thanks for the input bros!


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 9, 2011)

My bad guys. 

If it's a bulk, I think the dbol at the end would be great. I've heard a few guys say that it makes PCT a little harder though.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> My bad guys.
> 
> If it's a bulk, I think the dbol at the end would be great. I've heard a few guys say that it makes PCT a little harder though.


 
Question for you Bro:

The PCT is harder because they are running dbol at the end or any oral at the end?  Thanks.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 9, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> I thought we were taking about deca(as in the 'deca'nate ester)? I really am curious on how much easier recovery would be with NPP vs Deca.
> 
> It NPP would obviously clear faster which would allow you to start pct sooner, but I wonder if the recovery would be any faster otherwise?
> 
> CT, you're saying to shoot NPP with a slin pin?


 

Yes, yes I am.

I've posted many times on how it's done.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 9, 2011)

CT said:


> Yes, yes I am.
> 
> I've posted many times on how it's done.


 
Gotcha, I'll have to go find that then. thx


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 9, 2011)

CT said:


> Question for you Bro:
> 
> The PCT is harder because they are running dbol at the end or any oral at the end? Thanks.


 

CT, I've only heard it specifically mentioned with dbol. I believe Victor is the one whos has said this. 

I didn't say it was fact, I just mentioned it was something I read.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> CT, I've only heard it specifically mentioned with dbol. I believe Victor is the one whos has said this.
> 
> I didn't say it was fact, I just mentioned it was something I read.


 

I'm just asking.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry. Got defensive cause I thought you were trying to pick me apart.


----------



## theBIGness (Mar 9, 2011)

i dont know much about pct but deca is very nice and not very harsh and makes my workouts very heavy.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 9, 2011)

theBIGness said:


> i dont know much about pct but deca is very nice and not very harsh and makes my workouts very heavy.


 
nice post


----------



## ROID (Mar 9, 2011)

you can buy interchangeable 27g pins.

No point in using insulin needles and trying to pour oil into the syringe .

Come on brahs.........Be WINNERS


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 9, 2011)

Haha ROID ^  Like the avatar too.  Charlie is definely a winner!


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 9, 2011)

diesel618 said:


> nice post


 
lmao


----------



## G3 (Mar 9, 2011)

CT said:


> You're still going to have to run pramipexole throughout the entire cycle but so what, the strength that comes with it is second to none.


 
CT, I value your opinion so, please elaborate on the Prami through the whole cycle.


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 10, 2011)

G3 said:


> CT, I value your opinion so, please elaborate on the Prami through the whole cycle.



You use it to stop any prolactin related gyno you may get from a 19-Nor steroids like Deca.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 10, 2011)

What are pros of running dbol towards the end of a cycle?


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 10, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> What are pros of running dbol towards the end of a cycle?



More weight Gain.

Cons.

Harder PCT.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 10, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> More weight Gain.
> 
> Cons.
> 
> *Harder PCT*.


 

How so?


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 10, 2011)

CT said:


> How so?



Suppress the HTPA system more.
As it would do at the start as well.
I don't think it will cause that much of a hindrance.


----------



## G3 (Mar 10, 2011)

CT said:


> You're still going to have to run pramipexole throughout the entire cycle but so what, the strength that comes with it is second to none.


 


blazeftp said:


> You use it to stop any prolactin related gyno you may get from a 19-Nor steroids like Deca.


 

Ya Blaze, I know what it's for but I was wondering about using it automatically with a 19-Nor cycle???


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 11, 2011)

Not sure what you are asking bro.

You know 19-Nor steroids cause prolactin related gyno so we take things like prami or caber to combat this.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 11, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Suppress the HTPA system more.
> As it would do at the start as well.
> I don't think it will cause that much of a hindrance.


 
There really isn't "more" of a shut down by adding additional dbol.  Especially with the 4.5 hour half life.  You can use it for a failed PCT due to the short half life, while you try again.

Once you're shut down, you're down.


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 11, 2011)

CT said:


> There really isn't "more" of a shut down by adding additional dbol.  Especially with the 4.5 hour half life.  You can use it for a failed PCT due to the short half life, while you try again.
> 
> Once you're shut down, you're down.



Makes sense to me.
Thanks for shedding light on that for me.


Speaking of a failed PCT.
I have a guy on another board who done Cycle shity PCT now 6 month later Test levels are still shit.
How would you go about using Dbol to try again ?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 11, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Makes sense to me.
> Thanks for shedding light on that for me.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Start with 10mg dbol ED first hing in the AM.  That will take the "crash" out of him while he tries another PCT.  It's going to take a longer time to try and recover but it can be done.

1000ius HCG EOD for 8 weeks
75ius HMG ED for 8 weeks
50mg clomid ED for 8 weeks
10mg dbol ED for 8 weeks first thing in the AM, this is important as it mimicks the bodys natural testosterone release and will completely clear the system in 9 hours, the remaining 15 will be left for recovery.


----------



## GMO (Mar 11, 2011)

CT said:


> Start with 10mg dbol ED first hing in the AM.  That will take the "crash" out of him while he tries another PCT.  It's going to take a longer time to try and recover but it can be done.
> 
> 1000ius HCG EOD for 8 weeks
> 75ius HMG ED for 8 weeks
> ...




^^^This is some good info CT. Thanks.


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks CT will pass on the info.
Hopefully the guy will give this a try and stop injection 2000iu per day !


----------



## G3 (Mar 11, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Not sure what you are asking bro.
> 
> You know 19-Nor steroids cause prolactin related gyno so we take things like prami or caber to combat this.


 

I'm sorry, Blaze, for not making myself clear. What I am asking is "Do some guys take Prami even BEFORE gyno issues show up?" Until CT mentioned it, I've never heard of anybody taking Prami preventively (only AFTER they got gyno).


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes run the Prami or Caber BEFORE gyno happens.


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 11, 2011)

I prefer to prevent a disaster rather than wait until there is one then try to fix it.


----------

